# exercise q&a



## fit4duty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey gang, if you have the time tap the link below for a quick 9 item q&a regarding exercise for a project I am working on thanks a million.

You will find the survey here: survey monkey


----------



## gicts (Apr 13, 2009)

#2 is a bit of a filter question. I said no but kept goin. I can see where it's going, I'd be interested to know the results!


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 17, 2009)

Only fair to post the results here when you get them all...


----------



## fit4duty (Apr 18, 2009)

Copy. I will start putting together the results after it has run for 7 days


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 18, 2009)

fit4duty said:


> Copy. I will start putting together the results after it has run for 7 days


 
On the injury question regarding how you got injured, I needed an "other" section because you didn't have a helicopter crash selection.


----------



## fit4duty (Apr 18, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> On the injury question regarding how you got injured, I needed an "other" section because you didn't have a helicopter crash selection.



Apologies, that oversight has been corrected


----------

